# New fish pic :D



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

EVERYTHING pictured below was either gotten from the auction, or fellow members directly. I have not actually stepped foot into a fish store for a month and a bit to buy anything. 

Here are some pics of all my new fishies. Most of them are in their current tanks, with the exception of the yellow jackets and the Betta Simplex's, which I traded tanks for more room for the pair of Simplex's. 

My 14 Gal biocube and two Clowns from Fishgal. The Lr from Seahorse Fanatic.
VIDEO http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a2...ms and fish/?action=view&current=DSCN2165.mp4









Clown Fish from Pacesetter (Currently delegated to a 5gal bucket with some LR filter and heater due to bullying)
VIDEO http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a2...ms and fish/?action=view&current=DSCN2142.mp4









My two favorite tanks I picked up at the auction (These tanks have switched occupants, and I also added some PFR shrimp to the 3gal Fluval thanks to Fraggalrock.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Other tanks and fishies.  (Still working on fixing these ones up to be more fish friendly)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good my friend. Lots of tanks (especially small ones) so maintenance will be a challenge, me thinks.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

I find smaller tanks easier to maintain than larger tanks, but just gonna hafta see. Maybe everytime I maintain them I will remember I managed to steal two of them from you, and that will make it go by faster and easier. 

I did have 15 tanks (15-55gals) at one point up in Prince George, so 6 smaller ones SHOULDNT be too much trouble I hope.


----------

